# Cable Cards "Expired"



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

During the summer a dozen or two of the channels I receive as part of my cable service stopped working, showing a "not authorized" message. After more than one support person visit someone came out with new cable cards, telling me that the old cards had "expired." I didn't know that was possible. Anyway, the new cards fixed the problem.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

There’s no such thing.

The tech was uninformed and speaking nonsense.

They probably messed up your account settings and setting up the new cards fixed whatever they broke.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Might be possible if the provider changed the hardware they are using at the headend.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

KevTech said:


> Might be possible if the provider changed the hardware they are using at the headend.


They would have sent out communications and preemptively replaced the card.

More likely jibberish from an installer.


----------

